# Créer une partition NTFS (demande d'aide^^)



## Arciriluo (3 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Sans tarder je vous expose mon souci : récemment, j'ai été converti au MMORPG, et comme vous le savez tous, le MMORPG est un animal qui ne vit généralement pas dans les régions de Mac OS X. J'ai donc décidé de retourner dans les abysses de Windows =)

C'est là qu'est le souci : je n'y connais pas grand chose en formats de mémoire et autres réjouissances de ce type. D'après ce que j'ai compris, le FAT-32 n'autorise qu'une certaine taille de fichiers, au delà de laquelle "couic". Ca doit être pour ça que le bios émulé m'affiche "Disc error..." au moment de rebooter sous Windows, après avoir rebooté une première fois pour copier les fichiers. Là, plus rien ne répond, même s'il demande de presser une touche pour redémarrer...

Bref, la question est : comment transformer cette partition FAT-32 et partition NTFS ? Avec l'utilitaire de disque (dans ce cas je suis passé à côté) ? avec une autre application ?
Merci d'avance 

EDIT : (Désolé pour le mauvais placement de post -_-, il aurait été mieux à sa place autre part...)


----------



## Archaon59 (4 Juin 2008)

Je ne pense pas que l'ont puisse changer le système de fichier d'une partition Windows sans la reformater (et donc en perdre toutes les données) .

Si tu n'as pas de données importantes, supprime la partition Windows via Bootcamp sous MacOS (il te le propose d'office si tu as déjà Windows sur ta machine), recrée en une avec Bootcamp, et, lors de l'installation de Windows (XP, pour moi), tu peux choisir un formatage en fat32 ou en NTFS .

Le seul soucis avec le NTFS, c'est qu'on y a difficilement accès depuis OSX .

Et si ton MMO c'est World of Warcaft, bonne nouvelle il tourne sous MacOS X (par contre il y a des problèmes avec la màj 1.5.3 de Leopard) .


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Il est possible de convertir une partition FAT32 en NTFS sans perdre son contenu. Il faut utiliser le logiciel qui est censé gérer ce format propriétaire de chez Microsoft : Windows.

Sous Mac OS X, il n'y a rien de prévu (et pour cause).


----------



## Archaon59 (4 Juin 2008)

Ca me parait assez difficile de changer le système de fichier sans effacer la partition, j'ai été un long moment sous Linux (Ubuntu), tout changement de système de fichier insinuait un formatage (l'opération s'appelait même "Formater en ...") .

Déjà qu'étendre une partition peut se transformer en parcours du combattant (chez moi Bootcamp ne voulait plus rien faire) ...

Après si tu peux mettre l'adresse de ton logiciel, je suis preneur !

Autrement Arciriluo, une sauvegarde sur disque dur externe, réinstallation, tu éviteras beaucoup de galère  !

Et puis le logiciel ne peut tourner sous Windows ... Pour la simple et bonne raison que tu ne peux changer le système de fichier d'une partition en activité . Windows tourne, tu ne peux rien faire . Je verrai plus un boot CD comme celui d'Ubuntu  avec un logiciel de partitionnement .


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juin 2008)

J'affirme que sous Windows c'est possible, y compris pour le volume qui contient le système, parce que je l'ai déjà fait.

On peut trouver une explication du processus par ici (KB Microsoft).

J'ai de la même manière pu repartitionner un disque sous XP (modification de la taille et du nombre de partitions) sans effacer les données, à l'aide d'utilitaires spécialisés (je ne donnerai pas de marque, il en existe de nombreux sur le marché, et on les trouve facilement avec Google).


----------



## Archaon59 (5 Juin 2008)

Au temps pour moi, je m'incline  !


----------

